# Milwaukee 2629-20 blade comes off



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a milwaukee 2629-20 bandsaw that the blade keeps popping off. I tried a new blade, but it still does it. Any ideas?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How old is it? 

Could a wheel bearing be worn?


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Probably five years


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Worn tires is usually number one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup, time for pulley tires.

Pulley Tire 
Part Number: 45-69-0030


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Someone suggested worn bushings? Is that possible?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

John M. said:


> Someone suggested worn bushings? Is that possible?


I'd think you can feel if there is much play on the bearings themselves and it would take quite a bit of wear on the bearings before the blade would slip off. The tires are more likely to be the wear part, it's just friction that makes the blade go around. They might not even be worn, just glazed. 

This could turn out badly but I wonder what would happen if you applied a little automotive belt dressing to the tires, might buy you a little time.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

A proper crown on at least one pulley is essential to a stable self- centering operation.
This can be from a crown on the pulley itself or a thick center on the belt, or a combination.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I'd think you can feel if there is much play on the bearings themselves and it would take quite a bit of wear on the bearings before the blade would slip off. The tires are more likely to be the wear part, it's just friction that makes the blade go around. They might not even be worn, just glazed.
> 
> This could turn out badly but I wonder what would happen if you applied a little automotive belt dressing to the tires, might buy you a little time.


The tires are less than $3 a piece so after 5 years in service $6 in repair parts is nothing to invest.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Most common is worn tire. the other item is the roller guide that is second most common wear part.

you may have to get one of the construction square to check the wheels to make sure they are line up properly too sometime but not always but the frame can get little bent too if dropped often. 

so just check it out after ya pop in the new tires then it should be good to go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a bearing go bad on my Milkw. electric bandsaw very prematurely a while back, that was why I mentioned that first . It was easy to see with just a quick look. 

Only time I've had to swap one out.

It is normally just the tires.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

I installed new tires....same thing. Any more ideas?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

John M. said:


> I installed new tires....same thing. Any more ideas?


A new band saw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you putting the blade correctly between the 2 roller bearings? There are 4 of them, 2 on each side of the cutout opening. 

THose bearings will fail after time, usually the saw starts making really sloppy cuts when that happens.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep, doing that. Everything seems tight. It bugs me...probably a simple thing, but I'm not finding it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If the tires didn't fix it then worn bearings is the next likely cause. 

It didn't take a really hard fall at some point did it?


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Not that I remember, but its happened with my tools.


----------



## Old Fart 134 (Nov 19, 2020)

John M. said:


> I have a milwaukee 2629-20 bandsaw that the blade keeps popping off. I tried a new blade, but it still does it. Any ideas?





John M. said:


> I have a milwaukee 2629-20 bandsaw that the blade keeps popping off. I tried a new blade, but it still does it. Any ideas?


You have to put a shim under the back side of the front wheel shaft. SEE MILWAUKEE PRODUCT SUPPORT BULLETIN #516 (From 2010) They call for a 1/4" X 1/2"X 0.010"piece of brass or blue steel shimstock. But I used a piece of an aluminum soda can and it's held up for around 5 years.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@Old Fart 134 Welcome to the forum. 
This thread is a dead thread it is 3 1/2 years old since last input.
They just changed the forum format so old thread come up in the bottom of your screen, the date on the right was last reply. If you click at the top NEW that will give you current. Great post about shim hope someone can used it though.
Cowboy


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> @Old Fart 134 Welcome to the forum.
> This thread is a dead thread it is 3 1/2 years old since last input.
> They just changed the forum format so old thread come up in the bottom of your screen, the date on the right was last reply. If you click at the top NEW that will give you current. Great post about shim hope someone can used it though.
> Cowboy


Funny... I can use this at the moment!


----------



## jope23 (5 mo ago)

Switched said:


> Funny... I can use this at the moment!


Same here in 2022. Thanks Old Fart!


----------

